# Shampoo bar base?



## dixiedragon (May 3, 2018)

Anybody try a non-soap shampoo bar base they love? I love Lush's Honey I washed my hair. Here are the ingredients:
Sodium Lauryl Sulfate   Honeycomb (Beeswax)   Fair Trade Honey (Honey/Miel)   Fragrance   Sweet Wild Orange Oil (Citrus sinensis)   Bergamot Oil (Citrus Aurantium bergamia)   Water (Aqua)   *Limonene   *Linalool   Amyl Cinnamal   Citronellol   Lilial  *Occurs naturally in essential oils

How about Stephenson Shampoo base:
http://www.stephensonpersonalcare.com/products/crystal-ss

*Key Ingredients*
Aqua, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Polyquaternium 7 – Conditioning Additive, Aloe Vera Leaf Juice Powder, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Laurate


----------



## Obsidian (May 3, 2018)

I've used syndent bars from this etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScenterSquare and I'd like to try some from https://www.etsy.com/shop/AlaiynaBSoaps?ref=l2-shopheader-name

I've not ever tried lushes bars and probably never will. They seem to be mostly SLS, I like something a bit gentler for frequent washings.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 3, 2018)

Yes, I've read that SLS is on the harsh side for surfectants, which is why I want to try some different things. It works very well for me - I am using much less conditioner than I was when I used bottle shampoos. My I have long, dry, very fine, very straight hair.


----------



## Obsidian (May 3, 2018)

The first shop I linked actually sells a syndet bar kit. You can get 3 nice big bars from it, not a bad formula and she includes a recipe in case you want to make it from scratch. She may not have the kit listed but you could message her and ask about it. She also sells a solid conditioner that is really nice, I even like it for my skin. She scents her stuff really strongly though.

I was going to completely switch to syndet bars but decided to try a sulfate free shampoo instead. I use the kirkland brand moisture shampoo from Costco and never have to use conditioner. I do currently have short hair but its been bleached and colored.


----------



## amd (May 3, 2018)

I bought some syndet bars on my last trip to China ($2 for a good sized bar that lasts me about 6 months - I have long thick hair), with the intention of figuring out how to make them at some point. After doing a fair amount of reading and still not understanding anything, I've put this on the back burner. I will be watching the Scenter Square store now though for the kit! Thanks for being enablers 

And yes, on my return trip from China was suitcase was filled with soap and tea...


----------



## dixiedragon (May 3, 2018)

I've been reading up on SCM's shampoo bar recipe but it looks like I'd have to buy about $100 worth of stuff, split between 2 vendors!


----------



## Cellador (May 3, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I've been reading up on SCM's shampoo bar recipe but it looks like I'd have to buy about $100 worth of stuff, split between 2 vendors!


I just started making my own shampoo bars, and, yes, the initial expense is pretty steep. But, from what I'm seeing now, some of these ingredients will last a long time (it's taking awhile to get through my first 100g bar). I bought from Save on Citric, the Herbarie, and Lotioncrafter.


----------



## Ellacho (May 3, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> The first shop I linked actually sells a syndet bar kit. You can get 3 nice big bars from it, not a bad formula and she includes a recipe in case you want to make it from scratch.



Thanks for the link! Do you know how much does she charge for a syndet bar kit?


----------



## Eepa (May 4, 2018)

I really like SCM's recipes. Here's the basic one with just what goes in it but nothing specific. Just search shampoo bar if you want something with actual ingredients names. If you just want to try it you can leave out conditioning agent, proteins, silicones and panthenol. Then it will be pure shampoo bar and you will need a conditioner to manage your hair. But that might make it more feasible to start with. 

Susan also has a long list of different surfactans somewhere in the blog and that might help to make your own recipe for which you can more easily buy stuff from your suppliers. I have the same problem many times with her recipes but I just work with what I can get from thesoapkitchen as that's the best shop I've found so far with wide range of different ingredients. 

I actually have everything for this... I really should try it as it would be great help when flying as it's not a liquid. =D


----------



## melibee (May 4, 2018)

My favorite shampoo bars are made by Ethique. (Ethiquebeauty.com or on Amazon)

They work really well and have excellent ingredients.



dixiedragon said:


> Anybody try a non-soap shampoo bar base they love? I love Lush's Honey I washed my hair. Here are the ingredients:
> Sodium Lauryl Sulfate   Honeycomb (Beeswax)   Fair Trade Honey (Honey/Miel)   Fragrance   Sweet Wild Orange Oil (Citrus sinensis)   Bergamot Oil (Citrus Aurantium bergamia)   Water (Aqua)   *Limonene   *Linalool   Amyl Cinnamal   Citronellol   Lilial  *Occurs naturally in essential oils
> 
> How about Stephenson Shampoo base:
> ...


----------



## Obsidian (May 4, 2018)

Ellacho said:


> Thanks for the link! Do you know how much does she charge for a syndet bar kit?



It was around $20


----------



## Ellacho (May 4, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> It was around $20


Thank you ! I just sent an email.


----------



## Obsidian (May 4, 2018)

Ellacho said:


> Thank you ! I just sent an email.



I recommend using a respirator or at least a good dust mask when making these. The powdered surfactants are very fine and floaty, you don't want to breath it in. Pour it slow and close to your bowl to reduce airborne particles.


----------



## madison (May 4, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I've used syndent bars from this etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScenterSquare and I'd like to try some from https://www.etsy.com/shop/AlaiynaBSoaps?ref=l2-shopheader-name
> 
> I've not ever tried lushes bars and probably never will. They seem to be mostly SLS, I like something a bit gentler for frequent washings.


I am looking for SLS free shampoo bars, thank you Obsidian.


----------



## beckster51 (May 5, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> I've been reading up on SCM's shampoo bar recipe but it looks like I'd have to buy about $100 worth of stuff, split between 2 vendors!


Who is SCM?


----------



## Obsidian (May 5, 2018)

beckster51 said:


> Who is SCM?



swift craft monkey


----------

